# Funny Jokes



## amazingmouse (Aug 27, 2016)

The psychology professor just finished a lecture and was giving an oral exam. Speaking specifically about manic depression, she asked: "How would you diagnose a patient who walks back and forth screaming at the top of his lungs one minute, then sits in a chair wheeping uncontrollably the next? "
A sports-minded young nursing student raised her hand and answered, "He's probably  a basketball coach?"


----------

